# مشروعات تخرج اكثر من رائعة



## manal aly shedeed (4 أبريل 2006)

اثناء المرور على منتدى الهندسة وجدت مشروعات تخرج لطلبة كلية هندسة المنصورة .. وارى انها قد تفيد الكثير من الطلبة المتواجدين فى منتدنا هذا .. وانشاء الله يكون فيها نفع للجميع
الصور منقولة


----------



## manal aly shedeed (4 أبريل 2006)




----------



## mohamed aseer (4 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع 
المشاريع رائعه


----------



## troy_119 (5 أبريل 2006)

رائعه هذه الصور و الاكثر روعه هو مجهودك فى تقديمها و اخراج هؤلاء الطلبه لها


----------



## المهندس هاني (5 أبريل 2006)

©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°وووو°¤§©


----------



## المهندسة مي (6 أبريل 2006)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع .. جدا جدا جدا 
مشكور والله على هذه المشاريع .. أفادتنا والله .. 
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## المهندس / بندر (6 أبريل 2006)

رااااااااااااائعه 

شكراً لك على مجهودك 

لاعدمنا مواضيعك ..


----------



## محمد ابو محمود (8 أبريل 2006)

فعلا موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## سكون الليل (11 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اهلا مهندسه منال 
بجد انتي مشاريعك اكثر من رائعه
وانا استفدت منها كتير اوي 
انا اسمي مازن من هندسه قاهره
وكنت عاوز منك طلب لو عندك مشروع عن منتجعات سياحيه ترفيهيه واستشفائيه
ولكي جزيل الشكر
eyes_themoon2010*************


----------



## عمارة المستقبل (11 أبريل 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالفتا الشامي (11 أبريل 2006)

*كلمه شكر*

اليك ايها المتالق في سما المنتدى الاغر اليك نبعث هذه التحيه اليك غيها المتالق نرسل هذه التحيه والشكر على هذا الذي قدمته لنا ونتمنى المزيدوبالاخص في الفنادق الحمسه النجوم العربيه والغربيه لان مشروعي فندق خمسه نجوم 
والسلام ختام 



اخوكم الشامي


----------



## sammada (11 أبريل 2006)

تشكر يا عرب


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (11 أبريل 2006)

مشروع رائع ... واختيار موفق 

بارك الله فيك .. ونتمنى أن نرى شي من تصميمك


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (12 أبريل 2006)

مشكور جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا


----------



## نهاد (14 أبريل 2006)

يعطيك الف الف الف ............................ عافية
بصراحة مشاريع رائعة جدا جدا 
وتستاهل الواحد يتأمل فيها لسنة جاية
فعلا مهندس بارع​


----------



## ashrafzakout (14 أبريل 2006)

فعلا مشاريع رائعه تسلم ايدك


----------



## troy_119 (14 أبريل 2006)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15733


----------



## ماجد الصبري (14 أبريل 2006)

شكرا كثير على هذا الحرص والاهتمام وجزاكم الله الف الف الف خير بالحقيقة قمة في الروعة


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (15 أبريل 2006)

رائعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## manal aly shedeed (15 أبريل 2006)

المهندسون الافاضل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
السلام عليكم .. اشكر لكم مروركم ، وتعليقاتكم البناءة على المشروعات المعروضة ، وقد اردت من ذلك افادة الجميع ، خاصة الطلاب طلاب السنة النهائية المكلفين بمشروعات التخرج .
وان شاء الله ساعرض لكم ما لدى من مشروعات محلية او عالمية متوفرة فى مكتبتى بنية نفع للمسلمين ..عسى الله ان يتقبل منا و منكم .


----------



## بوحسن (18 أبريل 2006)

الله عليك ولمساتك ماشاء الله ما بغى نحسدك


----------



## هنا (18 أبريل 2006)

الله لا يحرمنا منك


----------



## uae_virus6 (19 أبريل 2006)

GooooooooD


----------



## سكون الليل (20 أبريل 2006)

ابوس ايدكوا انا عاوز مشروع تخرج في اي كليه عن منتج سياحي استشفائيه علاجيه وترفيهه بسرعه والنبي انا زي الي بيدوب في كوبايه المشروع


----------



## shrek (20 أبريل 2006)

فعلا موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## smart designer (21 أبريل 2006)

يمكن أول مره أشارك بس والله ما قصرتي وجهووووووووودك ه>ي تشكرين عليها ويعطيك العافيه 
وعلى فكره أنا الأن تخرج ومشروعي ( متحف أحياء مائية ) وياليت تقدرين تشوفين لي مشاريع مشابهه ولكي مني أحلا شكر وتقدير
أخوك :
_smart designer_


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (29 أبريل 2006)

تسلمين يامنال .. مشاريع رائعة ومن فترة طويلة عن مشاريع الاتجاه التفكيكي 

تسلم الايادي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## زعبلة6006 (29 أبريل 2006)

جميلة حقا ولكن نحب المزيد ونتمنى ان اى مشروع يتم عرضة بالكامل


----------



## needo (29 أبريل 2006)

[glint] 
*************مشكورة*************
[/glint]


----------



## needo (29 أبريل 2006)

[BLINK] 
بارك الله فيك
[/BLINK]


----------



## مهندس هرم (30 أبريل 2006)

*الرد علي مشاريع تخرج جامعة المنصورة*

الموضوع مهم جدا وجميل جدا ومشاركه بل هدية رائعة من المهندسة منال 
بس انا كان ليا طلب خاص انا بصمم سفارة المانيا في مدينة 6 اكتوبر ( مشروع تخرج ) وانا اصلا ماعنديش اي معلومات عن الفارات ولا عن العمارة الالمانيه لو تساعديني ادعيلك والله :81:


----------



## emlmouhendess (1 مايو 2006)

jazak allah alf kheer


----------



## معماري طموح (1 مايو 2006)

يعطيك مليووووووون عافيه

على هالمشاريع الروووووووووووووووعه

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس هرم (1 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم ولكني اريد معلومات عن الطرز المعمارية المستخدمة في المانيا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## خضر أسعد (1 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ويركاته
مشاريع حلوة .... وجهد مشكور


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 مايو 2006)

احلى مافي الصور الحقيقة نقاؤها بشكرك اختي منااااااااااااااااال
وبالطبع المشاريع دي مشاريع امتياز شكرا ليكي


----------



## troy_119 (3 مايو 2006)

و هذه مشاريع تخرج من جامعه الاسكندريه اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم .....





















```

```


----------



## troy_119 (3 مايو 2006)

و هذا الرابط يحتوى على العديد من مشاريع التخرج ان شاء الله احاول انقلها هنا للاستفاده ...شكرا ليكى اختى على طرح هذا الموضوع 

 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15733


----------



## مهندس هرم (11 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم ايمانه به وحفاظا علي طاعته


----------



## miro1_6 (11 مايو 2006)

انا مهندسة مبتدئة فى السنة الاولى وعندما ارى هذه المشاريع الرائعة اتسائل هل سوف استطيع ان افعل ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## troy_119 (11 مايو 2006)

miro1_6 قال:


> انا مهندسة مبتدئة فى السنة الاولى وعندما ارى هذه المشاريع الرائعة اتسائل هل سوف استطيع ان افعل ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


يا ميرو ربنا بقول --(( انما امره اذا اراد شيئا ان يقول له كن فيكون ))-- سيبيها على ربنا و ان شاء الله هتفرج


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## milocat (22 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذه المجموعة من المشاريع الرائعة , و إخراج المشاريع أكثر من رائع


----------



## مروان ابورويص (23 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم مشكور والله والله ينطيك العافيه


----------



## مريومة (4 يونيو 2006)

المشاريع بجد أكثر من رائعة..شكراً لك


----------



## لولو المعمارية (4 يونيو 2006)

مشكوووووووووورة جدا جدا جدا على المشاريع الرائعه


----------



## saif noor (4 يونيو 2006)

الله يكرمك ويرزقك خير الرزق


----------



## soso2006 (5 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المجموعة الرائعة من المشاريع واللى بتساعد الواحد اليومين دول فى التفكير فى اظهار الفاينال لمشروع التخرج وياريت المزيد ...


----------



## eng.fadia (7 يونيو 2006)

شكرا علي المشاريع فعلا رائعة


----------



## م.أماني كامل (7 يونيو 2006)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## wanmh2006 (8 يونيو 2006)

مشكور ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## رامي محمود شاهين (8 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المشاريع الرائعه


----------



## Abu Hammad (11 يونيو 2006)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً


----------



## حبكي سيدتي (11 يونيو 2006)

عقبال منشوف هذه المشاريع على ارض الواقع ارجوا التواصل معكي مهندسة منال لزيادة في تقديم ما هو مفيد للجميع عبر اظهار مثل هذه المشاريع على ارض الواقع وشكرا


----------



## ذبيدة (16 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جدا 
المشاريع حلوة جدا جدا جدا


----------



## الاء ربابعه (16 يونيو 2006)

شكرا كتير انا مقبله على مشروع تخرج و بحاجه اشوف متل هيك اشياء


----------



## روميروالمصرى (17 يونيو 2006)

مجهود عظيم منك جدا جدا جدا 
مشكور والله على هذه المشاريع .. أفادتنا والله .. 
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## arch_fatma (17 يونيو 2006)

يعطيك الصحه والعافيه وتسلم ايدك


----------



## nivo (18 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا
مشاريع مفيده فعلا لينا من ناحية الافكار والاظهار والبرزنتيشن
جزاك الله كل خير 
استمر


----------



## محمدالحصرى 2006 (18 يونيو 2006)

ما شاء الله مشاريع جميلة جدا بس ياريت نشوف حاجة واحدة متنفذة في الواقع ( آسف بس انا 
اكتشفت بعد ماشفت الواقع ان وجهة نظر المالك و تكلفة المشروع اهم من المشروع نفسه )
وفى الحقيقة انا بعانى جدا من الموضوع ده خاصة وانها فكرتنى بالمشاريع اللى الواحد كان 
بيعملها وبيشوفها في الكلية والفرق بينها وبين الحقيقة ( اعتذر مرة اخرى )


----------



## davinci (18 يونيو 2006)

salam

tnx very much ... it's very interessting...weeting for more ...jzak llaho khayra..salam


----------



## شنكوتي (6 يوليو 2006)

شكراً لك مشاريع رائعة وموجزة من الموقع وحتى التصميم النهائي


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (8 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على الشمروع


----------



## zoubir (19 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## zoubir (19 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع حتى في طيقة العرض


----------



## sasy0o0o (20 ديسمبر 2006)

فعلا مجهود رائع very thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## الفادي (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بوركت يداك وشكرا على المجهود تالكبير


----------



## nameernba (20 ديسمبر 2006)

والله بصراحة قرات ردود الاصدقاء وبضيف على ردودهم يعطك الف الف عافية والله يكتب الك الخير دائما مشكور يا طيب


----------



## اللص الطائر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

مشاريع جامدة جدا جدا جدا


----------



## اللص الطائر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

مشاء الله عليك


----------



## اللص الطائر (28 ديسمبر 2006)

كل الشكر لك... ممزوجـا ً بالإمتِنـان .. لطيب مَجهودك .. 

وسخـاء عطاءك .. وبوركت أخى على هذا الطرح


----------



## Ahmed_finearts (29 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر لك


----------



## esamzico2 (21 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : وبعد 
اعرفكم بنفسي (معماري/عصام زكربا) من مصر طالب في تمهيدي ماجيستير جامعة القاهرة 
اود من حضرتكم ان تساعدوني في بحثي الذي اقوم باعداده والذي يدور حول احدث النظم التي تم البناء بها في اهم المشاريع العالمية ومشروعي هو ابراج الامارات وانا ابذل قصار جهدي وما بوسعي لتجميع اي معلومات عنه او رسومات وهذا ضعب بالنسبة لي لنقص مصادر المعلومات وبما انكم من اصحاب الخبرة في هذا المجال ارجو منكم ان تمدوني بماينفعني من معلومات عن التصميم واسلوب التنفيذ والمساقط وصور لتنفيذ المشروع واسماء الشركات التي قامت يه وانا اثق بالله ثم فيكم بانكم سوف تساعدوني 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
معماري /عصام زكريا esamzico1 yahoo com
خريج 2006 القاهرة


----------



## محمود ابن توفيق (21 فبراير 2007)

الله يكرمك علي الاضافه 
وشكرا


----------



## نداء فلسطين (23 فبراير 2007)

اكتييير حلوه


----------



## seto (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على المشروعات الجميله دى يا منال


----------



## m we m (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك على هذه الافاده فعلا المشاريع مميزه جدا وخصوصا مشروع المطار بصراحة جدا استفدت


----------



## راسم طوقان (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك على هذه الافاده فعلا المشاريع مميزه جدا وخصوصا مشروع المطار بصراحة جدا استفدت


----------



## wesaaaa (25 فبراير 2007)

تحفه فعلا اكتر من تحفه كمان ياريت بجد الكل يستفيد منها ويارب يخليك دايما لاصدقاء المنتدى ليستفيدوا من مشاركاتك


----------



## es_3obayda (25 فبراير 2007)

ماشاء الله ......................


----------



## احمد عبد الجابر (25 فبراير 2007)

مشاريع تحفه


----------



## wesaaaa (25 فبراير 2007)

الف الف شكر بجد مشاريع اكثر من رائعه مشكو جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع ودائما في تقدم


----------



## اسلام عباس (8 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير و منتظرين المذيد


----------



## المستدام (8 مارس 2007)

روعة العصر الحديث للعماره الحديثه


----------



## troy_119 (8 مارس 2007)

اود ان اشكر الجميع على هذه الردود اللطيفه راجين من الله عز وجل ان يكون هناك افاده للجميع


----------



## بغداد الرشيد (8 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الفعال وأن شاء الله إلى الأمام بعون الله


----------



## اسلام عباس (11 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## احمدصابر (14 مارس 2007)

مشاريع وافكار جميلة وجريئة - بارك الله فيك


----------



## يزن العرابي (15 مارس 2007)

الشكر الجزيل 0000000000000000000
يا منال


----------



## الأمل موجود (18 مارس 2007)

بصراحة يعجز اللسان عن التعبير


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (19 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا 
وبارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك 
عن جد مشاريع روعة 
الله يسلم الايدين اللي طلعت هيك شغل


----------



## engineer_1 (20 مارس 2007)

فعلا مشاريع اكثر من روعة جزاك الله خير


----------



## agaz (20 مارس 2007)

نقل طيب 
شكراعلى المجهود


----------



## ال جواد (21 مارس 2007)

مشاريع أكثر من ررررررررررررائعة .


----------



## دعيج (21 مارس 2007)

مشاريع رائعة بمعنى الكلمة ..............

بارررررررررك الله فيك ..


----------



## معماري رومنسي (22 مارس 2007)

ماشالله الله تبارك الله..
من جد مشاريع تاخذ العقل
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أروى (22 مارس 2007)

فعلا المشاريع رائعة
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## memo555mokh (23 مارس 2007)

بصراحة مشاريع رائعة جدا جدا


----------



## المهندس قسام (24 مارس 2007)

الله يوفقهم

مشاريع جميلة ........ ماشاءالله

اشكرك منال


----------



## hammhamm44 (25 مارس 2007)

thanks 4 a very good projects


----------



## معمارية مبتدئة (25 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
فانا فى اعدادى عمارة واستفد جيدا
جعلة الله لكى فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## tawzah (25 مارس 2007)

هذا مشروع ينم عن الخيال الواسع والعقل المنظم وشكرا


----------



## حمور (26 مارس 2007)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور حبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى

سبحان اللة ةبحمدة سبحان اللة العظيم


----------



## KNIGHT (27 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووورين جميعا والله يعطيكم الف عافية ...


----------



## اسير الأحزان (28 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا العضو أسير الأحزان وهذا أول مشاركه لي 
المشاريع في منتهي الجمال 
وفقكم الله وأعانكم علي العطاء والمزيد


----------



## معماري من طين (28 مارس 2007)

يا كانت ايام حلوة في جامعة المنصورة,,,,,
تحية ل م/ أحمد يحي راشد و م/ محمود و م/ علاء افتقدكم كتيير .
يا جماعة دول اصدقائي و كمان دفعتي م/تامر وم/ عمر
هلا
ميرسي يا م منال


----------



## سالي_00 (14 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## Rony (14 أبريل 2007)

يعطيكي ألف عااافية 

مجهود رائع تشكرين عليه صراحة


----------



## مهند هلال (15 أبريل 2007)

اتحفتونا والله عاشت الايادي


----------



## eng _ marwa (16 أبريل 2007)

انا نفسي اعرف ازاي احط صورة في وسط الكلام 
جربت كوبي و بست منفعش
اسفة نسيت اشكرك علي الموضوع
موضوع رائع
و اكيد هينفع ناس كتير


----------



## Saudi Pro (16 أبريل 2007)

ألفففففففففف شككككككككككرررررررر


----------



## م.سيما (16 أبريل 2007)

عن جد عن جد انو المشاريع كتير ظريفة وانا عندي صور مشاريع بس كيف بدي اعرضهم .... ساعدوني


----------



## devilmaycry505 (23 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## حاتم المختار (23 أبريل 2007)

*بغداد*

:55:مخططات رائعة ومجهود ممتاز لمشروع تخرج طلاب جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## أبو عبادةالعربي (1 مايو 2007)

والله المشاريع ليست على المستوى المطلوب ويعني ابني اللي جاي بعد عشر او عشرين سنة بيصمم ....................


انا اسف حاولت امزح معك بس المشاريع روعة


----------



## سعيد بالبيد (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في انجاح هذا المنتدى المتميز


----------



## سعيد بالبيد (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في انجاح هذا المنتدى المتميز


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 مايو 2007)

المشاريع رائعة جداً


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (3 مايو 2007)

تصاميم رائعة معني نفسي أدخل كهرباء


لكن تصاميم رائعة



والف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## بغداد الرشيد (5 مايو 2007)

تسلم أيدك على هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك اله فيك


----------



## Endaziar (5 مايو 2007)

nice project


----------



## archocine (9 مايو 2007)

gfd fdgfd htggh


----------



## د.تخطيط (9 مايو 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع 
المشاريع رائعه


----------



## انا معاكم (26 مايو 2007)

مشاريع تحفة


----------



## romah (4 يونيو 2007)

الاخوه الزملاء-الاخت منال السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشاريع التخرج هذه لطلبة عمارة المنصوره هي مشاريع جيده واعتقد ان طلبة العماره استفادوا منها جدا بدليل ان جميع التعليقات على هذه المشاريع كانت تحمل في ثنياها الشكر للزميله منال حيث لم يرد اي تعليق من الزملاء ذووي الخبره والاساتذه المشاركين في هذا المنتدى تتناول تلك المشاريع بالتحليل المعماري والنقد اذا لزم الامر ذلك حتى تعم الفائده مما يطرح في هذا المنتدى العظيم -حتى يخلق جيل من المعماريين المبدعين وليس المتلقين فقط 
امل تتوالى التعليقات والردود على هذه المشاريع بالتحليل والنقد لكل مشروع على حده لتعم الفائده .


----------



## eng_MFM (5 يونيو 2007)

مشروعات اكثر من رائعة


----------



## اسلام عباس (6 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ..............................................................بالتوفيق ومنتظرين الجديد


----------



## first-arch (7 يونيو 2007)

المشاريع رائعه...........
مشكووووور


----------



## الإمبراطور ميدو (9 يونيو 2007)

ألف شكر على هالمشاريع المميزة والله يوفقك الجميع


----------



## يمامة الحرية (9 يونيو 2007)

الله الله على هذه المشاريع الله يوفقكم اكثر واكثر 
ارجو


----------



## يمامة الحرية (9 يونيو 2007)

الله الله على هذه المشاريع الله يوفقكم اكثر واكثر 
ارجو مساعدتي


----------



## يمامة الحرية (9 يونيو 2007)

الله الله على هذه المشاريع الله يوفقكم اكثر واكثر 
ارجو مساعدتي بمجموعة


----------



## يمامة الحرية (9 يونيو 2007)

الله الله على هذه المشاريع الله يوفقكم اكثر واكثر 
ارجو مساعدتي بمجموعة خرائط لمساحة صغيرة


----------



## يمامة الحرية (9 يونيو 2007)

الله الله على هذه المشاريع الله يوفقكم اكثر واكثر 
ارجو مساعدتي بمجموعة خرائط لمساحة صغيرة من الارض من


----------



## يمامة الحرية (9 يونيو 2007)

الله الله على هذه المشاريع الله يوفقكم اكثر واكثر 
ارجو مساعدتي بمجموعة خرائط لمساحة صغيرة من الارض من 300 الى


----------



## يمامة الحرية (9 يونيو 2007)

الله الله على هذه المشاريع الله يوفقكم اكثر واكثر 
ارجو مساعدتي بمجموعة خرائط لمساحة صغيرة من الارض من 300 الى 700 متر تربيع يعني اريد تزويدي بخرائط مناسبة لهيك مساحة


----------



## مؤمنه بالله (9 يونيو 2007)

فعلا المشروعات كلها جميلة جدا 
وفعلا لو مررتم على موقع قسم الهندسة المعمارية جامعة المنصورة هتستفيدوا جدا 
وانا يشرفنى انى فيه 
www.mansouraarc.com


----------



## يمامة الحرية (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اختي المؤمنة بالله


----------



## محمود ابن توفيق (9 يونيو 2007)

موقع جميل بجد وبين ان *حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامعه المنصوره* ليها السبق في بعض المواضيع المهمه
وجذاك الله كل خير عن كل من استفاد من هذا الموقع


----------



## عمائر (6 يوليو 2007)

شكرا يعلم الله كم افدتني


----------



## حاتم خليفه بن علي (9 يوليو 2007)

مشروع ممتاز ومجهود مميز :63:


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (9 يوليو 2007)

انا مش من هذا القسم بس كلمة الحق واجبة 
هذة المشاريع تدل على ثقافة واتجاهات الشباب المصرى فعلاً وعلى رؤيتهم الواضحة تجه المشاريع المقامة حالياً بجد مشاريع ممتازة جداً وارجو ان ارى هذه المشاريع منفذة على أرض الواقع 
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والى الامام دائماً:78:​


----------



## سارة فاروق (9 يوليو 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## rawaz-arc (9 يوليو 2007)

مشكوريا أخى


----------



## rawaz-arc (9 يوليو 2007)

يا اخوانى أرجوا منكم أن تعطونى ألمعلومات عن مشروع (مجمع الألعاب الشتوي)


----------



## SOOSAH (10 يوليو 2007)

ماشاء الله رائع


----------



## أروى (27 يوليو 2007)

فعلا مشاريع رااااااااائعة
تليق بانها مشاريع تخرج


----------



## خالد محمد سعيد (28 يوليو 2007)

*روووووعه*

:15: الله يعطيك العافيه المشاريع جميله:15:


----------



## بارتنون (29 يوليو 2007)

مشكورين على الصور مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير مشكورين


----------



## ظلام البحر (1 أغسطس 2007)

تسلم على المجهود الطيب


----------



## أحمد الخير (1 أغسطس 2007)

المشروع رائع بارك الله لك على هذا المجهود:15:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 أغسطس 2007)

miro1_6 قال:


> انا مهندسة مبتدئة فى السنة الاولى وعندما ارى هذه المشاريع الرائعة اتسائل هل سوف استطيع ان افعل ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ما شاء الله سنة أولى وعندك كل هذا الحماس بارك الله فيك وجعلك من كبريات المهندسات بالتوفيق ...... 
مع الشكر لصاحب الموضوع حقا مشاريع تشكر على عرضها​


----------



## حازم العطيفى (1 أغسطس 2007)

مشا ريع جامده فعلا


----------



## yosefahmed (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا علي التصميم الرائع واكتر من رائع 
ممكن ارسالة علي *****ي 
Fosch117 Yahoo Com


----------



## yosefahmed (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا علي التصميم الرائع واكتر من رائع 
ممكن ارسالة علي *****ي 
Fosch117 Yahoo Com


----------



## عبدالوهاب طاهر (11 أغسطس 2007)

علميني كيف استياط السمك ولا تاكليني السمكالاطلاع ليس غلط ولاكن من الاحرى للطلاب في هذة المرحلة الابتعاد عن الاشياء الجاهزةشكرامجرد راي


----------



## vrayman (12 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله حاجة جامده اوى


----------



## Archi27 (12 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على الجهد المبذول


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مشاريع رأئعة جدا .................... وجهود كريمة ..........


----------



## rafter (8 سبتمبر 2007)

really wonderfull


----------



## م.جمال العبري (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يا مهندسة منال على جهدك الكبير..


----------



## onda (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوررررر علي المجهود


----------



## المهندسة الخضراء (9 سبتمبر 2007)

مشاريع أكثر من رائعة وخصوصا المشروع الثاني


----------



## مهنا محمد (9 سبتمبر 2007)

والله مجهود كبير 
يسلموا


----------



## maya_arch (10 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك ويعطيك الصحه والعافيه


----------



## المشـ(بوسلطان)ـتاق (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## eng_roro4a (18 سبتمبر 2007)

بجد المشاريع غايه فى الروعه


----------



## بسنت (20 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (21 سبتمبر 2007)

المشاريع راااااااااااااااائعة فعلا بارك الله فيكم
أنا محتاجة مشاريع لأبنية سكنية للطلبة.............ممكن تساعدوني.............


----------



## معمارية من البصرة (21 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على المجهود
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## 7oot (21 سبتمبر 2007)

يعطيك الف الف الف ............................ عافية
بصراحة مشاريع رائعة جدا جدا 
وتستاهل الواحد يتأمل فيها لسنة جاية
فعلا مهندس بارع


----------



## بريهان (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشاريع فعلا رائعة


----------



## الفقير الى ربه (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع رائع ... واختيار موفق 

وبارك الله فيك ..


----------



## omezon (22 سبتمبر 2007)

dah ser2a le maghod talbet handset el mansoura we ma3takedsh enhom yesma7olek mahama konte lehom .. ana mn handset el mansoura .. we ma3takedsh enhom 3andhom 3elm be2enek copyer le 7agethom


----------



## omezon (22 سبتمبر 2007)

be tede el forsa le 3'erek enoh ya7'od maghod mosh beta3oo
la2en mo3zam el nas hay7'doh copy we ye3meloh zayoh bezabt
we be keda zed yebaa zay 3ebeeed


----------



## omezon (22 سبتمبر 2007)

keda zeed ba2a zay 3ebed kol doool hay7'dooh copy we ....
keda mafesh far2 ben ely 7awel we ely ma7welsh la2enoh tab3an mosh haywade el mashro3 dah le nafs el Drs..
mosh mn 7a2ek enek te3melee keda fehom ....ente bet7awle tekone ma3rofa 3ala maghod 3'erek ..esmoh tatafol


----------



## ragabgogo (22 سبتمبر 2007)

تسلمي من كل شر يا مهندسه منال انا مبسوط قوي اني نزلت المشاريع الجميله دي يا صاحبة الذوق الرفيع


----------



## محمد مجدي عبدالله (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مشاريع فوق الممتازه واتمنى ان ارى المزيد مع امنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح والتقدم


----------



## m_03_taz (23 أكتوبر 2007)

thx alooot for thic nice projects .. i've alot project but idont know how can i upload any 1 want project 
just mail me 
W E R K _ E L N A M L A @ H O T M A I L . C O M


----------



## ELASHRY31812 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

thanks very much its perfect


----------



## majd82_m (14 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وسلمت يداك


----------



## alaanabil (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشاريع جميله فعلا 
ومفيده جدا شكرا على المشاركة
القيمه فعلا وشكرا لمجهودك
لوضعها هنا


----------



## hala85 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذي المشاريع


----------



## ربيع الروح (17 نوفمبر 2007)

أفكار رائعة تنم عن الخيال المعماري الخلاق
دمت في رعاية الله


----------



## crismis2000 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

مشاريع اكثر من رائعة


----------



## ortega_elnemr (12 فبراير 2008)

مشكووور جدا
ياريت لو حد عنده مشروع لكلية عمارة وفنون Smart education


----------



## ناادية (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك
انا في السنة الاولى .اريد ان اعرف هل هم مطالبين بصنع النماذج لأني اجد صعوبة في صنع بعض النماذج


----------



## بارتنون (13 فبراير 2008)

مشكورين جدا أخوي


----------



## س محروس (14 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على المشاريع الرائعة دي 
الله يجازيك خيرا:75:


----------



## البندقداري (14 فبراير 2008)

ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك 

أخوك بيبرس


----------



## محمد الشرقاوي (14 فبراير 2008)

تسلم ايديكو والله يا ولاد :15: 
انتو خليتو الواحد يفتخر انه خريج هندسة المنصورة 
ربنا يوفقكو


----------



## eng_roro4a (22 فبراير 2008)

بجد الف الف الف شكر 
مشارييييييييييييييييع غاية فى الجمال


----------



## eng_roro4a (22 فبراير 2008)

بجد الف الف الف الف شكر على المشلريع الرائعة والجميلة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أريج الايمان (22 فبراير 2008)

بجد رائعة جدا الف شكر


----------



## يا زمن (22 فبراير 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على المشاريع الروعة


----------



## ميرو (23 فبراير 2008)

*حلو اوى*

بجد مشروع تحفة معمارية


----------



## سارا الحلوة (25 فبراير 2008)

اختيارك للمشاريع رائع وانا استفدت منها جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا 
thakU


----------



## مسجل عام حضرموت (26 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (3 أبريل 2008)

مشاريع جميلة جدا"


----------



## بيكووو (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه الصور الرائعة


جزاك الله خيرا

:56:


----------



## عاشقة الفردوس (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## اميره طارق (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا مشروع رائع


----------



## rimanbil (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك ولو أنني أظن أني رأيته في مكان ما !!!!
سامحني


----------



## عاشقة العيون (3 مارس 2009)

كتييييييييير تحفة ومشكور


----------



## هيمووس (3 مارس 2009)

nice project ...


----------



## إشراقه (9 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
بجد مشروعات اكتر من رائعه


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مارس 2009)

الكومبيوتر له تأثير كبير علي مستوي مشاريع الطلبة
و أنطلاق الفكر المعماري


----------



## arch.noor (10 مارس 2009)

شكراعلى ها المشاريع الحلوة


----------



## kanoza (11 مارس 2009)

*شكرا*

شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع 
​


----------



## biz2nas (13 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abduljbar (15 مارس 2009)

وانا طالب شوف اتخرج واريدان اعمل مشروع تخرج
حلو جداً ارجوا المساعده ولو حتى بالا فكار يا منعاه
وشكرا لكم


----------



## Alnazeer (15 مارس 2009)

عمل جميل جدا... شكرا على المجهود الجبار.. أتمنى لك التتوفيق...


----------



## fethedin (9 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## رمق العين (10 أبريل 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## mohamed2009 (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## مووهوب (20 يوليو 2009)

للاسف الصور غير ظاهرة عندي........


----------



## ARAIFKAID (20 يوليو 2009)

Kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## ARAIFKAID (20 يوليو 2009)

666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## m.eslam (24 أكتوبر 2009)

لا يوجد كـــــــــــــــــــــلام


----------



## سناااء (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك ا 
المشاريع اكتر من رائعه شكراا


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

الأخت منال المحترمة تحية وبعد :
سلمت يداك فقد أبرزت لمسة المهندس المعماري فالفكرة المعمارية هي كالطفل أو الغرسة التي يرعاها وتكبر إلى أن يراها واقع يفخربوجودها وهي الهوية والفكروالإبداع .
مشلركة متميزة بارك الله بك .
أخوك architect one .


----------



## 9898 (2 مارس 2010)

*شكر خالص*

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hananfadi (2 مارس 2010)

تسلم يدك شكرااااااااا


----------



## محمد حسن عبدالعظيم (11 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## صقرالاندلس (12 أبريل 2010)

بارك اللة فيكم المواضيع اكثر من رائعة واستفدنا واستمتعنا بها كثيرا جزاكم اللة خيرا على هذة الجهود


----------



## يوس7 (26 أبريل 2010)

والله رائع


----------



## black pearl 2 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

رهيييييبة المشاريع ومفيدة جداا 
شكرا


----------



## youcef gouri (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشرع هايل بزاف بزاف شكرا كثيرا


----------



## hend kh (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
وانا استفدت منها كتير اوي وكنت عاوز منك مشروع مبنى ادارى سكنى 
لوكان عندك


----------



## Arch_noga (17 مارس 2011)

انا بشكرك جدا جدا جداااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (18 مارس 2011)

مشكور علي المجهود الجبار


----------



## نورس العراق (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم احتاج مخططات معمارية لرياض اطفال اذا ممكن المساعدة


----------



## iyadcoo (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حليم عزيز (22 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووورة على هدا الجهد الجبار اتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق


----------



## مهندس - محترف (23 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً

مشروعات ممتازة


----------



## arch_hamada (28 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## عبير السودان (28 أبريل 2011)

ررررررررروعه


----------



## ساره الرائد (30 أبريل 2011)

روعه وشئ مفيد بالفعل 
يسلموووو يا عسل


----------



## arch sndro (3 مايو 2011)

مشاريع رائعة


----------



## omer_d (13 مايو 2011)

شكرا ع المجهود الرائع


----------



## سليمان_20 (26 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا على مجهودك الرائع 
المشاريع رائعه*​


----------



## khabdo (27 فبراير 2012)

mrciiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## heafan (1 مارس 2012)

thanks


----------



## jafar_122 (1 مارس 2012)

وين الرابط لو سمحت ؟


----------

